# batch print



## victorxbox1980 (Sep 14, 2012)

Hello I am new to CMD but I would like to make a batch printing solution.

I know that using:


```
"C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 10.0\Reader\AcroRd32.exe" /t "C:\file_1.pdf"
```
I can print file_1.pdf but what I really need is to print multiple files, let's say file_2, file_3... file_n, therefore my instruction will change to:


```
"C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 10.0\Reader\AcroRd32.exe" /t "C:\XXXX.pdf"
```
I thought about making a TEXT file where I could write the name of the files that I need to print. Then in a batch file make a loop that will read each line of the TEXT and change my variable XXXX for the name of the file specified in each row of the TEXT.

Is this possible? I'm not stupid and I learn fast so, if any body can point me in the right direction of how to do variables in batch files, and how to read information form a TEXT it would be fantastic!!

Thank you very much

and have a great day.

- victor -


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

If all your PDF files are in one directory you could put this batch file in that directory and execute it.
Untested as I don't have 64 bit Windows to test with. Not sure if we need to escape the parenthesis in the folder path.

```
@echo off
FOR %%G IN (*.pdf) DO (
	start "" "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 10.0\Reader\AcroRd32.exe" /t "%%~G"
)
```
If you have a text file with the names of all your PDF files.

```
@echo off
FOR /F "delims=" %%G IN (mypdffiles.txt) DO (
	start "" "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 10.0\Reader\AcroRd32.exe" /t "%%~G"
)
```


----------

